# faq- eurojet Valvecover.



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

ok so, for those who bough or have the valve cover that eurojet made for the 2.5... 

i myself had a couple problems on the install and "set up" 

for copyright reasons i cant post the pic of the install diagram of the Bentley manual... 

anyways, there is a specific pattern in which the valve cover bolts have to be put in. 
all the bolts are to be torqued SPECIFICALLY to 10Nm. if you overtorque em you will damage the bolts. if you undertorque em you will leak oil. 

next issue: it is highly recomended by Eurojet and by the VWoA to replace the gasket EVERYTIME you remove the valve cover. 

next thing: Vacuum. 

The oem valve cover has a hose, the crankshaft ventilation hose (CVH), which is the only hose that plugs into the oem valve cover. 
When you put in the Eurojet valve cover, this hose is to be capped of, sealed. No damage will be done. 

If you run a Catchcan with 2 hoses, dont connect this hose (CVH) into it. Again, this is for vacuum 
so that you would have 1 hose connected to the Eurojet cover and one sitting being pretty.. 

anyways, all in all, i talked to eurojet, and i am now running a 1 hose catchcan... 
originally made for the 1.8T but we made a braket and now i am running it. 

it fits really good, cause it is smaller than the other one. 

pics follow. 

















as you can see, vacum line (CVH) was cut and tapped off 








new eurojet catcahcan. 
contact [email protected] for more info about it. 









we drilled a liltle hole to hold the hose so it wouldnt touch the fans. 

to install: 









remove on order 16 to 1. 

remove cover. 

install new cover. 

put new bolts on order 1 to 16. 

TORQUE SPECIFICALLY TO 10 NM. 
BE VERY CAREFUL!!!!!!! if you overtorque you'll snap this very small bolts. or damage the thread... 


if you have any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

I have one... When do these go back on sale again?!?! I need one... Especially with boost.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

thats directly with eurojet... 

but as far as i know, they are not making em right now..! 
what i know is that they are concentrating on the current projects.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Yeah, I'll probably just end up dropping a call and finding out what's up.


----------



## shortysclimbin (Sep 27, 2005)

So let me get this straight:

OEM has a Crank case vent that vents into the valve cover and a valve cover vent that goes into the intake? Why would you want to do away with better oil ring sealing by removing pressure from the bottom side of the engine?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

shortysclimbin said:


> So let me get this straight:
> 
> OEM has a Crank case vent that vents into the valve cover


it has a vacum line, which is the crankshaft ventilation. it ends in the stock valve cover, but it however doesnt suck air or oil from the valves. it actually does nothing to the valves...



shortysclimbin said:


> and a valve cover vent that goes into the intake?


there is no valvecover-to-intake hose. or i havent seen em.

the intake hooks up to the maf, 2 hoses (none go to the cover) and to the TB





shortysclimbin said:


> Why would you want to do away with better oil ring sealing by removing pressure from the bottom side of the engine?


you arent removing the pressure. Instead of sealing vacuum at the valve cover, you are doing it BEFORE IT, cause the new cover doesnt have a sealing point.

with the new cover, all you are doing is "cleaning" the oil from unburned fuel, and from vapors. nothing major.
it doesnt affect pressure, function, vacuum, or nothing.

overall it looks way better and you clean up the oil.


----------



## shortysclimbin (Sep 27, 2005)

The OEM valve cover then would take valve train blowby and put it to the bottom side of the pistons on a stock car. This increases ring sealing and helps reduce uneven ring wear. boosted cars have much more blowby and will require some form of open air vent and a place to pick up vacuum. Covers sure do look nice.


----------



## lowandslow-20v (Aug 21, 2010)

shortysclimbin said:


> The OEM valve cover then would take valve train blowby and put it to the bottom side of the pistons on a stock car. This increases ring sealing and helps reduce uneven ring wear. boosted cars have much more blowby and will require some form of open air vent and a place to pick up vacuum. Covers sure do look nice.


...not as nice as my flux capacitor...just sayin


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

shortysclimbin said:


> The OEM valve cover then would take valve train blowby and put it to the bottom side of the pistons on a stock car. This increases ring sealing and helps reduce uneven ring wear. boosted cars have much more blowby and will require some form of open air vent and a place to pick up vacuum. Covers sure do look nice.


So could putting a catch-can on a naturally aspirated car potentially cause the piston rings to wear unevenly?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

bump. torque pattern please :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

I'll update the first post tonight, around 7 or 8 eastern


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

updated


----------



## AsymmetricalDichotomy (Aug 13, 2010)

MKVJET08 said:


> So could putting a catch-can on a naturally aspirated car potentially cause the piston rings to wear unevenly?


In for response. Really enjoying this discussion. :thumbup: (I know it's an older thread, I have a 2.0T, leave me alone)


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

AsymmetricalDichotomy said:


> In for response. Really enjoying this discussion. :thumbup: (I know it's an older thread, I have a 2.0T, leave me alone)


NO it will not. I talked to a very experienced vag builder, and was told no it will not if the motor has been broken in. He said when I do internals I may want to put the oem back on for the first ~1200 miles. I put mine on this morning:thumbup: looks great! He also said vr6 guys have gone thousands of miles with no problems running a catchcan on a n/a car. But for n/a apps. it is almost purely aesthetic. Hope that helps.

*from ej: "*Built to collect and vent blowby vapors, a catch tank system is a necessity. An inefficient designed OEM system is causing harmful oil and fuel vapors to be forced back into the engine exposing them to valuable and imperative components of the motor. Which, over periods of exposure, can cause harmful damage i.e. built up carbon deposits on the valves, engine lag or unresponsiveness, loss of power, timing issues and a list of other problems which can cost a lot of money in repairs over time.*"


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

So I put mine on this morning... Took all of 13 mins! and another 25-30 trying to create something to plug the cvh! Eventually I took a short bolt, and wrapped it with elect. tape untill the had to be twisted in, then I shaved off a few layers of tape to get it in through the taper, then cover and wrap with some more elect. tape, then put a air hose clamp for finishing touches. I noticed right away a differece in how my car ran. I ran the hose long and put one end in a sobe bottle, and let the car idle for about 15 mins. Lets just say I had aboout 4 oz of sh** that looked like caramel! I didnt take pics of the whole process as my dad took the pics that I will post. 
* My sweet digital torque wrench went missing so I had to create this to use :facepalm::

















And finished product/and header install in progress :beer::


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

good.. these things look good


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Crankcase ventilation should go to a catch can, not be capped off- 10x more if you are running boost. 

By capping it off you are hoping blow by will blow up through the oil drains for the head, and up through the chain gaurds, and then out the valve cover... Not great- it should have either no resistance, or vacuum. 

Pete


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

Are these even for sale any longer?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

not that i know of.

you can always email [email protected] and fin out


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

btw, can i see pics of your can???


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> btw, can i see pics of your can???



Thats just asking for an inappropriate picture to be posted lol


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Crankcase ventilation should go to a catch can, not be capped off- 10x more if you are running boost.
> 
> By capping it off you are hoping blow by will blow up through the oil drains for the head, and up through the chain gaurds, and then out the valve cover... Not great- it should have either no resistance, or vacuum.
> 
> Pete


Soo... I should fit a hose on the cvh and run that to the can as well? Which is fine, I can do it, just want to know why ej says to do it the way we did it? Also would that put vacuum into the can to suck out blowby?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

H3LVTCA said:


> Are these even for sale any longer?


No from ej anyways. From the looks of it INA has one fs that it appears they used to make their version that they have listed in the oil cooler thread :thumbup: Im waiting to hear back from a few places if I should run a hose from the crankcase ventilation hose to the catch can. If that is infact what is recomended I have to buy a new catch can


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

what kind of price are we looking at? also whats the reason for getting this? just looks and higher reliability?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

KyleLaughs said:


> what kind of price are we looking at? also whats the reason for getting this? just looks and higher reliability?


I was leaking oil due to the stock vc being made of cheap plastic!(after a long trip, I could squish the plastic!)Well anyways, I did full maintenance when I bought the car a few months ago to find that the far right coilpack was rusty as hell, and the spark plug and tunnel was covered with caked oil/goop blowby sh**! I had it taken care of at the dealer I bought the car used from, all was well till about a week ago when I did the full spring maintenance.... Well lets say it happened again, most of the bolts were loose and I blame the heat from the motor softening the vc and causing the bolts to lose their torque. Sure I may be wrong but whatever... I was holding off on using the ej vc till I figured out what I was gonna do with the cars, keep em or trade em in for a mkvr... Well I went ahead and installed it and well no leakage and the car actually runs and idles better imo. Also when im driving and let off the accel the motor doesnt violently choke like it did. Ive already let some blowby drain the day of install. I just ran another hose from the crank case ventilation hose to my eurojet ammo box and am going to delete the look glass to fit the breather. Almost a week later and all is good no leakage, bolts are still tight:thumbup: Smelly tho:laugh:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

KyleLaughs said:


> *what kind of price are we looking at*? also whats the reason for getting this? just looks and higher reliability?


I only paid 300 shipped for mine last fall, and the ej ammo box catch can I got from a local for 150. I had people offering me as much as 500 for the valve cover, soo I guess they are worth something aroung $500? :beer:


----------



## AsymmetricalDichotomy (Aug 13, 2010)

From what I've seen the INF valve cover is only for the 2.5L. Is there anyone currently making one for the 2.0T FSI?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

AsymmetricalDichotomy said:


> From what I've seen the INF valve cover is only for the 2.5L. Is there anyone currently making one for the 2.0T FSI?


not currently.

but there was.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

AsymmetricalDichotomy said:


> From what I've seen the INF valve cover is only for the 2.5L. Is there anyone currently making one for the 2.0T FSI?


I believe eurojet still currently sells them for the 2.0t. They are on their site, and not for 10,000 dollars like the 2.5 header.... Soo im guessing they have em. as I recall 20^2 has em too. Give both places a call or email :beer:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> btw, can i see pics of your can???


Heres my new one. The problem is I cant use my bsh motor mount with it ! It fits perfect but the mount tabs are set up to use that threaded hole on the oem mount, Im gonna weld up a new contraption but for now the bsh mount stays in the box


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

i've got to say i was so bummed when last year i sent payment to eurojet for my valve cover. and 15 minutes was e-mailed that they had reimbursed me....

i apparently bought the last one literally minutes after someone else bought it...
so if anyone has one they aren't wanting to use. or dont need. please pm me i want one...

after i go turbo (zleep) i'll need one anyway


----------



## Dynamic Rollover (Mar 19, 2004)

I know that they made 10 more pieces which will be available tomorrow.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Dynamic Rollover said:


> I know that they made 10 more pieces which will be available tomorrow.


yo do, huh?

did they happen to mention the price? 

catch can combo?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Hmm. If this is infact true. I may buy a second for the jetta :what:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

bump for all those who get the covers. 

this is the install. check the specs, and the bolt torque/install order.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> bump for all those who get the covers.
> 
> this is the install. check the specs, and the bolt torque/install order.


 thanks for bumping this because i was looking for this the other day for the torque and install order!


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

pennsydubbin said:


> thanks for bumping this because i was looking for this the other day for the torque and install order!


 Lol same here. Subscribed.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

pennsydubbin said:


> thanks for bumping this because i was looking for this the other day for the torque and install order!


 lol... you now have all this AND a LOT more on your email!


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Im sorry, did i miss something here. Are they available to order again??


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

yes, they are. 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Eurojet-Development-Inc/125421207473034


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> yes, they are.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Eurojet-Development-Inc/125421207473034


 
Eff yeah!


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Ahaha, the power of facebook. I thought everyone knew about this.... 

Did anyone every get a definitive answer on what to with the CVH? Do we cap it off or route it to the can or leave it open to atmosphere?


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

lessthanalex said:


> Ahaha, the power of facebook. I thought everyone knew about this....
> 
> Did anyone every get a definitive answer on what to with the CVH? Do we cap it off or route it to the can or leave it open to atmosphere?


 Cap it. Definitely don't leave it open to the atmosphere or your engine will be sucking unfiltered air in.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

You should run it to the can, but the can that came with the new "kit" only has one fitting on it. You can also cap it off with no damage as well, but you will have the pressure buildup in the can causing the blow-by spraying out of the filter! I ran another -an hose to a bracket I made for the skid plate, and its been 600 miles of no blow-by getting all over the can and headlight!  So this will work untill this local muscle car shop gets done with a custom stainless braided cvh hose that I will run to the catch can allowing that pressurized air to return to the crank case completing a full circle of air, forcing excess blow-by out of the motor :thumbup: 

Im probably gonna make like 5 of them to sell to those who bought the vc but you will need a different catchcan to route the cvh to. Preferably the "ammo box" which I have, that will allow you to run a possible 4 connections. 

*Also I was unaware that anybody had trouble with the catch can style that comes in the current kit spraying blow-by


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

MKVJET08 said:


> Cap it. Definitely don't leave it open to the atmosphere or your engine will be sucking unfiltered air in.


 Ya cap it off for now, but you will want to route it to a catch can later in life. Like if you boost it :thumbup:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Sounds good. So with the "included" catch can I can be almost guaranteed to be blowing oil all over my engine bay? Guess I should buy up some stock in degreaser! 

Off topic but...what do you guys use to clean up/shine/polish your engine bays? I use a vinyl cleaner/microfiber on plastic parts and don't have metal yet so not so sure!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> You should run it to the can, but the can that came with the new "kit" only has one fitting on it.
> You can also cap it off with no damage as well, but you will have the pressure buildup in the can causing the blow-by spraying out of the filter!
> I ran another -an hose to a bracket I made for the skid plate, and its been 600 miles of no blow-by getting all over the can and headlight! :
> mad: So this will work untill this local muscle car shop gets done with a custom stainless braided cvh hose that I will run to the catch can allowing that pressurized air to return to the crank case completing a full circle of air, forcing excess blow-by out of the motor :thumbup:
> ...


 it has only one fitting cause thats all it needs... you cap the hose that WENT to the oem cover, which is vacuum. 
and in the can, you vent the ej cover. 

i have had the can for at least 10k-15k miles, with no spraying... my only "issue" is that not all the vapor condenses in the can, and some small part still comes out as a fume, so every 5k i have a faint film of oil around the can. 

in wintertime, it works perfectly, MOST of the vapor condenses right away, so you have no film nowhere. 

lastly... how are you gonna complete the circle? where else are you gona connect it?


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Ack! Conflicting opinions? Could there be two answers depending on whether you are FI or NA?


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I'm running the crankcase and the valve cover taps to the catch can. It's how we did it on my old turbo Z's, and it's how I'm going to do it now. I just think of all that pressure building up down there with that capped off... ehhhh. 


OH. If price is a big deal to you and you like to do DIY stuff, Just go to a machine shop and have one made. I got mine made from a guy in Ashville, I forgot his s/n on here. 









Going to tap my hose line, make the bolt holes bigger, polish it, maybe paint some cool stuff on it and call it a day. I paid literally a fraction of what it would cost to buy an EJ one. Only downside (not really a downside if you know what you're doing) is you can't reuse the stock gasket. Meh. :thumbup: 

Also, if you get creative, you can make your own catch can for a miniscule amount over buying one from a company. Just sayin.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

For me it's too big of a PITA to get a catch can made. Bought ones look so fancy. So here is my question. Instead of tapping off could you run a tiny filter on the CVH and then run the 1-hose catch can? At least for the time being until a 2-hose can can be acquired?


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

the little filter on the cvh would be covered in oil in a few days. 

I have a welder, so it makes it more interesting, and I can make it look just as pretty/useful/interesting as something that costs $250+.... All in all it's just a can with a filter and two fittings.... Unless you run a full race setup with baffling that goes full circle in the system. Then I understand a little...


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Here I thought I was being all smart and coming up with the "simple" solution. I'm starting to feel very torn on this whole situation. Guess I'll just wait and see.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Ok... You will not recieve damage cap'n off the cvh! From what I know, and was told by I.E you should not break the air circulation cycle but just integrate a catch can, so you are not putting that crap back into the motor. 

I currently have the cvh cap'd as well and are 5k miles problem free. 

Ok... So heres what Im doing. The black hose goes to the vc, the stainless hose goes to the drain I made in the skid plate and the gold plug you see will be where the new stainless cvh hose will go, thus retaining the stock funtion of the system.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

you should connect vacuum there! its gonna be sucking the blow by! 

and the thing isnt sealed, so you are going to have a vacuum leak... which will translate as messed up iddle and more. 

you are welcomed to try, but i did. 










note the 2 hoses. 










i had one hose with a custom made braket that went from the can to the CVH and the 2nd hose went to the cover... 
and then thats why i now have a 1 hole can, and the cvh is capped.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

So wait, you _had_ just the CVH and the valve cover hooked up to a vented catch can and had issues? I just can't see how that's a bad setup at all... I mean, worst case, run both of those into the catch can, then instead of a filter, just run a hose back to the intake, post-maf. That's how the BSH competition catch can is used on a tsi. 

I just find it hard to believe that we can just cap off the CVH and not have pressure issues down there.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

Maybe I'm a bit confused here, but isnt the CVH the hose on the right by the oil fill cap that, on the stock valve cover, connected from the PCV valve on the valve cover to the intake manifold? If so, that hose is used to collect the blowby and recirculate it back into the manifold to be reburned. If you have a catchcan to collect the blowby this hose seems pointless.

But then again maybe I'm just completely wrong.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

I need to go look, I think you've got a really good point. That could be why greyt has had no issues at all with a one hose setup.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

if i understand correctly how it works: 

the stock cover system: 

uses vacuum to suck the blowby. but before it sucks it, it has a small paper/filter in the cover itself so it doesnt suck liquids or solids. 
this air is then flown into the intake mani, where it gets re sent into the cylinders for proper burning etc. 

and this is how the EJ system works: 

the blowby travels as unburned/unused from the cylinders into the top of the cover, as hot air goes to the top of the cover 











it then is sent into the catchan so it doesnt flow back into the engine. but this time, there is no filter to stop small solids, or liquids, so its all deposited in the can, with the single hose. 









since there is nothing to flow back into the intake mani, we cap it off: 










and why wouldnt/didnt the dual hose system worked? 

simple: 
-vacuum wasnt preserved. 
-and it would be stupid to have a can that is sending the blowby back into the system, with no filter in between hose and hose.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TeamZleep said:


> the little filter on the cvh would be covered in oil in a few days.
> 
> I have a welder, so it makes it more interesting, and I can make it look just as pretty/useful/interesting as something that costs $250+.... All in all it's just a can with a filter and two fittings.... Unless you run a full race setup with baffling that goes full circle in the system. Then I understand a little...


 Is your welder setup for aluminum??


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

So I took at closer look at what is going with this. From what I can tell, and feel free to correct me if I'm wrong, but vacuum pressure is only being created by the air being sucked in through the intake manifold. So by this logic, if should not matter if the hose is capped, as you are still maintaining a closed system. In fact, by running a two hose catch can, you essentially would be keeping the same system as what was there stock. This setup seems to be almost pointless as you are returning the fumes right back to where they came from, and are only really getting rid of liquid/solid particles. 

Or maybee I just don't know what I'm talking about...


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Idk anymore.... Every one I talk to about it says that it should not be capped off... I currently have it capped off and everything is fine. The motor runs fine, no lag of any sorts, no codes thrown, basically running right... Integrated Engineering told me that a second hose should be run from the cvh to the catchcan. They also said the cvh does NOT suck anything, that it is a ventilation port that should not be capped off keeping fumes and basically reversed vacuum, restricting blow-by passing up through the head efficiently, so I was told  

Im going to try the new cvh I had made and well if it doesnt work I'll let it be known, but so far its been ok having the cvh capped off. :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i think you are confusing things. 

the hose has 2 endings (duh!) 
1 from the intake manifold 
1 to the valve cover. 

you CAN capp of the end at the mani, which will in turn seal the vacuum, and the gases wont re enter the system. 

but you CANT/shouldnt cap off the end of the valve cover... cause thats the ventilation to the crankshaft (cvh)... thats why we vent/send it to the catch can.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

That's what I was saying (or trying to say). Basically all that is happening is the moving air is sucking the blow-by out of the stock VC and pulling it into the intake mani. So by unplugging the hose from the stock VC and capping that end, you will maintain a closed system on the intake mani side. Then, by installing the new VC and running a catch can, blow-by can freely move into the catch can and be filtered through the filter. 

Edit: I just realized that I said exactly what greyt said but in different words and without fancy pictures. By running the setup as pictured in greyt's last picture demonstrates what I said.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol... i've said the same thing 3 times.. 

i've tried pics and simple words.. lol...


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

At first, my opinion was based on speculation. But yesterday I actually opened my hood and looked, so I now understand and know what I'm gonna do based on my own inspection.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lessthanalex said:


> At first, my opinion was based on speculation. But yesterday I actually opened my hood and looked, so I now understand and know what I'm gonna do based on my own inspection.


 and that is?


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

One hose catch can. Unplug hose from stock VC and cap off that end.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> i think you are confusing things.
> 
> the hose has 2 endings (duh!)
> 1 from the intake manifold
> ...


 I got it, and I understand you.... I just dont know why a big deal company such as IE is saying other wise??? I was thinking maybe they thought we were talking about capping off the valve cover, but I'm hoping use 2.5ers get alittle more credit than that... I actually swapped out that hose for a hidden shorter capped off one. Im having that hose I was told to make by IE turned into some other plumbing piece, just gotta figure out what...


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

So I found my confusion. I just realized that that capped off hose is for the intake mani. So what did you guys do about the actual cvh hose? The one that is one of the two plugs on the intake right before the TB? That's what I was referring to when I was talking about a 2 hose system. 

There's the one that goes to the VC then to the intake mani, but there's also one from the block to the intake piping (the smaller of the two connections right before the throttle). 


So in theory, this one hose setup is only taking away half of the fumes/oil...


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Anyone??


Oh, progress pic to make you click and read.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

like it!


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

It's not done yet, that's the best part!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TeamZleep said:


> So I found my confusion. I just realized that that capped off hose is for the intake mani. So what did you guys do about the actual cvh hose? The one that is one of the two plugs on the intake right before the TB? That's what I was referring to when I was talking about a 2 hose system.
> 
> There's the one that goes to the VC then to the intake mani, but there's also one from the block to the intake piping (the smaller of the two connections right before the throttle).
> 
> ...


Thats the one IE is talking about. apparantly thats the real cvh hose. The one we cap is the pcv hose. And by the way it works, how I was told to route it to the can isnt gonna work in this case, so yes we are only taking away half of the crap, As the shop who made the new hose also said that the one from the block only vents and nothing should come out of it other than fumes, so you can route it to the can, but you mind as well leave it connected to the intake to suck out the fumes.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I just woulnt worry about it. Everything is fine with one hose, capping that off and leaving the real cvh hooked up to the intake. Im using that hose they made me for the sai. I guess Im gonna start replacing most hoses with braided lines


----------



## biggs88 (Mar 6, 2011)

Can anyone post up some detailed photos of the 2.5l valve train while the cover is off?? 

I have looked and looked but always come up with nothing.

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

biggs88 said:


> Can anyone post up some detailed photos of the 2.5l valve train while the cover is off??
> 
> I have looked and looked but always come up with nothing.
> 
> Thanks guys!!!


Its been done... Look harder. But anyways go to pennsydub'n's engine swap thread it is there. Why dont you just take yours off?


----------



## biggs88 (Mar 6, 2011)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Its been done... Look harder. But anyways go to pennsydub'n's engine swap thread it is there.


Will do! Thanks!!



kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Why dont you just take yours off?


I don't want to see it that bad! lol


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Both PCV and CVH hoses run to my intake pipe post-maf (right before the turbo) on my turbo setup, so I'll probably run a two hose can and cap both plugs on the intake pipe off. That way I can tuck the 2ft hose running across the engine bay from the CVH to the intake. It'll really clean it up, and in the off chance of stuff coming out of it, I'll be good to go. :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TeamZleep said:


> Both PCV and CVH hoses run to my intake pipe post-maf (right before the turbo) on my turbo setup, so I'll probably run a two hose can and cap both plugs on the intake pipe off. That way I can tuck the 2ft hose running across the engine bay from the CVH to the intake. It'll really clean it up, and in the off chance of stuff coming out of it, I'll be good to go. :thumbup:


care to show a pic of the 2nd hose??

eurojet told me about it, back when i got the can... but i never could really find it!


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I'll walk down to the car and snap the pics... and grab you my alignment specs... haha. BRB.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TeamZleep said:


> I'll walk down to the car and snap the pics... and grab you my alignment specs... haha. BRB.


 thanks


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

It's these two right here:









It's behind the throttle body, hard to see with everything connected but I found a pic I got from C2:








It's the hose that looks like it's braided. Goes to a spot on the block right there behind the SAI pump.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i'll take a look when i get home...


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Ya thats the one I had the braided hose made for. basically the idea was to run that to the can as well but when I had the front apart for the radiator non-sense, I see where we cap off the pcv hose which is fine.. And this hose that goes to the intake from the block, which was being said we should run to a catch can. The only possible way I see keeping its function is to leave it alone, as I dont believe any fluid comes out of it just fumes. Or you can use a T fitting and route a hose to the catch can but I dont see a point in that. 

So ya now I see a one hose catch can system is kinda the only way. You can route cvh to a can but I dont think it will be as effective as leaving it on the intake, *tho I may be wrong*


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Put a cheap filter on there for a few days, I guarantee there will be oil on it. 


I'm boosted so I'm not messin' around, I'm running a 2 hose. I'm going to do everything I can to reduce blowby.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

TeamZleep said:


> Put a cheap filter on there for a few days, I guarantee there will be oil on it.
> 
> 
> I'm boosted so I'm not messin' around, I'm running a 2 hose. I'm going to do everything I can to reduce blowby.


Why did you rout the hoses to the intake side of your turbo?... wouldn't you want them after the turbo? Wont they go through your turbo and keep in the intake? Unless I am missing something here i'm a little confused.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Anile_eight said:


> Why did you rout the hoses to the intake side of your turbo?... wouldn't you want them after the turbo? Wont they go through your turbo and keep in the intake? Unless I am missing something here i'm a little confused.


If you installed them after the turbo, you'd be boosting your crankcase and valve cover... I did that once by accident on a 280zx turbo conversion... Shot my dipstick out and dented my hood... 

Look at your stock config. one is after the TB (throttle body) on the inatke mani, and the other is right before the throttle body, after the maf. Before the maf would ruin the maf, and if it was a bad design, wouldn't you not want it in front of the TB because oil would build up on the flapper and eventually gunk it up? 

Just maintain your pcv/cvh system, and check/clean your pipes/TB once in a blue moon... It's nbd. Turbo cars WILL ALWAYS have blowby, btw.. :beer:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Agreed. Blow by is exagggerated on turbo or any sort of boosted cars.

According to my readings, the more vacuum you put on the piston rings (up to 16 is good, anything over and its too much) is good, and sort of helps to diminish blowby...

Blowby happens because of "leaks" on the compression.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

TeamZleep said:


> If you installed them after the turbo, you'd be boosting your crankcase and valve cover... I did that once by accident on a 280zx turbo conversion... Shot my dipstick out and dented my hood...
> 
> Look at your stock config. one is after the TB (throttle body) on the inatke mani, and the other is right before the throttle body, after the maf. Before the maf would ruin the maf, and if it was a bad design, wouldn't you not want it in front of the TB because oil would build up on the flapper and eventually gunk it up?
> 
> Just maintain your pcv/cvh system, and check/clean your pipes/TB once in a blue moon... It's nbd. Turbo cars WILL ALWAYS have blowby, btw.. :beer:


I agree, you'll always have the blow by but why not get a catch can for that instance then gunking up your turbo and piping...


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

In a turbo app, run the crank case vents to the turbo intake pipe just like they are routed in the oem n/a setting. If you have a valve cover, use a catchcan with baffling and route a second hose from the catch can to the exhaust. That way you still vent the bottom end, blow out blowby and sort of suck it out at the same time, while ridding the fumes.


----------



## x.D (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks so much ! Was very helpful.


----------

